# Is this a bad thing to do?



## Kisbee (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm getting married in July and I'm starting to thing (worry/obsess?) about make up and things.

I think I'm going to do my make up myself and was going to get a consultation (where they show you what to do and give you a face chart, not sure if I've called it the right thing) at a MAC counter.

Since I've found a foundation I like (not MAC), would it be a bad thing to bring it along? I want to try out a primer, and I want to see how it interacts with my foundation. Would it be a huge faux pas to ask the MA to use my foundation instead?


----------



## L281173 (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kisbee* 

 
_I'm getting married in July and I'm starting to thing (worry/obsess?) about make up and things.

I think I'm going to do my make up myself and was going to get a consultation (where they show you what to do and give you a face chart, not sure if I've called it the right thing) at a MAC counter.

Since I've found a foundation I like (not MAC), would it be a bad thing to bring it along? I want to try out a primer, and I want to see how it interacts with my foundation. Would it be a huge faux pas to ask the MA to use my foundation instead?_

 

No.  It would not be wrong.  I am sure that you will be buying other products from the MAC counter.  I don't think that she should take it personal.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 3, 2007)

I know that several location will not allow the MAC MA to use products other than MAC when doing their makeup...if you're doing the consultation at your house, then go for it...otherwise, you might find that the MA cannot use your foundation at the counter...or....you could get a sample of the primer ahead of time (when you  book your appointment).  The day of the consult, you could go the counter with both the primer and your foundation already on and explain the situation (personally, that's what I would do)...hth!


----------



## Kisbee (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions...

Hmm, I have a little MAC sample pot that I decant small quantities of the foundation into because it's too runny to use out of the bottle..

I'll just ask when I phone up to book, that's probably the easiest..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 5, 2007)

I would make sure the foundation is decent for photography. Stuff with SPF will reflect.

I would ask, but if they say no, I would just let them put on their foundation, unless MAC foundation wrecks havoc on your skin. It's foundation and MAC has so many colors, it shouldn't make a different in how you look in the end


----------

